

Ask HN: Are users like this a problem? - jamesbritt
http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mquaes

======
drtse4
Considering these comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=mquaes>

YES (let's call it a minor annoyance, would be worst if he posted more often).

------
tptacek
Not officially. There are many accounts lIke this on HN.

This is a problem Wikipedia has dealt with for ages, and I like their take on
it:

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Single-
purpose_acco...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Single-
purpose_account)

------
DanBC
Yes. The poster is only posting links to their blog. That blog contains a
bunch of ads. The content is only mildly interesting for HN. A single post
would have been fine. Two posts a day shows -and no other comments- show the
author is not interested in discussion at HN, and is just driving traffic,
possibly to get ad views.

There are many articles on [new] and it's a shame that interesting articles
get drowned out by this kind of low quality stuff.

------
gab008
Yes, in my opinion. Users like these get karma while honest opinions get
downvoted by people running startups and feeling that there's a "clash" of
interests between the comments here and the business they run. My 2 cents.

------
umrashrf
yeah seems like it will give algorithm a hard deal but just my opinion

------
silentscope
Not as big a problem as downvoters in my opinion...

